# Best free websites



## manybirds (Apr 9, 2012)

i was just wondering where i can get teh best free website's? i cant' seem to find any good free ones. or do u have to pay if u want a good one? any help is appreciated!


----------



## Fierlin (Apr 19, 2012)

I have used Webs in the past. Or are you talking more about a blog?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 19, 2012)

I am using Weebly. There is a paid version, but I haven't taken that step.  It was pretty easy to use. There are a couple things that I was wanting to do on my website that I can't figure out. Like a chart or a table.


----------



## manybirds (Apr 19, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I am using Weebly. There is a paid version, but I haven't taken that step.  It was pretty easy to use. There are a couple things that I was wanting to do on my website that I can't figure out. Like a chart or a table.


I just got Yola which seems to be working out ok


----------



## stano40 (Apr 20, 2012)

Proboards isn't bad.  I have that one for our farm day/chicken swap.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 20, 2012)

wix/weebly


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 20, 2012)

I have used webs.com for a couple of years.  I finally tok the next step and subscribed.  It is much faster, no advertisements.


----------

